# Curved oder gerader Monitor fuer Triple Betrieb?



## Mane_G (4. März 2018)

Hallo, ich habe momentan 3 verschiedene Monitore, jedoch moechte mir drei neue Monitore fuer den Triple Betrieb kaufen die ueber einen Splitter betrieben werden sollen.
Ich bin viel im Internet unterwegs, arbeite am Pc (Word, Bild- und Videobearbeitung) und spiele hauptsaechlich Simulatoren.
Der Preis sollte bei ca. 120 Euro liegen.
Die Monitore sollen an deinen Halter befestigt werden.
Welche der beiden Monitore wuerdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine AMD Radeon HD 5800 Series verbaut.

Curved: Samsung C24F396FHU 61 cm Curved Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Gerade: HKC 24A6 24 Zoll Full HD 1920x1080 Frameless LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Splitter: Club 3D Multi Stream Transport Hub DisplayPort 1.2 + 1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Monitorhalterung: Suptek Monitor-Standfuss fur drei LCD: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
MfG Mane_G


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2018)

Also ich bin eh begeistert von curved, und gerade für Multi Bildschirm betrieb meinermeinung nach sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2018)

Anstelle eines Splitters wäre eine GPU, die von Haus aus 3 mal HDMI bietet sinnvoll. Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti G1 Gaming 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei der HD58xx wird die Leistung auch nicht für 3 Monitore zum Spielen reichen. 

Bei 16:9 mit FullHD sehe ich nicht wirklich denn Sinn für Curved.


----------



## silent-freak (5. März 2018)

Arbeite täglich mit Mehrmonitorsystem. Kann Dir zum arbeiten von curved nur abraten. Mit 24'' macht das eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2018)

Triple mit Curved geht imho gar nicht. Wenn der zentrale richtig steht, ist der Blick auf die seitlichen aus der gleichen Kopfposition verzerrt. Was geht ist 1 curved + 2 normale.


----------



## HisN (5. März 2018)

Ist es wichtig dass es drei Monitore sind?

Ich meine FHD ... da entgeht Dir in Games schon ein bisschen was ... (wo wurde Donald das letzte mal gesehen?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da helfen auch mehrere Monitore nebeneinander nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nutzt Du zum Arbeiten drei Anwendungen im Vollbild, oder funktionieren die auch im Fenster-Modus?
Dann wäre doch ein größerer UHD-Monitor (4x die Fläche von FHD) eventuell gar nicht so verkehrt. Spart man sich auich die ganze Körper-Verrenkung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mane_G (5. März 2018)

Okey, dann nehme ich 3 gerade. Möchte alle gleich haben.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Triple mit Curved geht imho gar nicht. Wenn der zentrale richtig steht, ist der Blick auf die seitlichen aus der gleichen Kopfposition verzerrt. Was geht ist 1 curved + 2 normale.


Ist das so, oder glaubst du nur dass das so ist?


----------



## seahawk (6. März 2018)

Wir haben das auf der Arbeit probiert. Die meisten fanden es komisch, gerade weil man bei der Anordnung extrem auf die Krümmung achten muss, damit der Übergang zwischen 2 Monitoren nicht komisch wirkt und damit waren eigentlich die Ecken der äußeren Monitore zu weit vom Kopf weg.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. März 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir haben das auf der Arbeit probiert. Die meisten fanden es komisch, gerade weil man bei der Anordnung extrem auf die Krümmung achten muss, damit der Übergang zwischen 2 Monitoren nicht komisch wirkt und damit waren eigentlich die Ecken der äußeren Monitore zu weit vom Kopf weg.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Wir haben für die Entwickler auch neu so Curved Samsung 27er, und bei nebeneinander aufstellen von 3en haben sich schon manche beschwert wie schlecht die Schrägdraufsicht wäre, also; dass ein curved in der mitte und zwei gerade an den Seiten die nicht curved dafür aber in strengerem Winkel stehen definitiv bevorzugt gewesen wären.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. März 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einem 21:9- Ultrawide-Monitor statt drei 16:9? Fürs Arbeiten halte ich zwei Bildschirme sowieso für etwas überhyped. Gerade weil man die meiste Zeit sowieso nur auf die Mitte starrt und man mit höherer Auflösung z. B. WQHD auch mehr Platz hinbekommt. Außerdem hat man bei 21:9 keine Ränder. Hier lohnt sich mMn auch curved, da hat man bei dem breiten Format einfach mehr im Blick.


----------



## Mane_G (6. März 2018)

Ich möchte keinen ultrawide monitor. Gefällt mir nicht 
Außerdem möchte ich auch zum zocken alle 3 bildschirme für das spiel nutzen 

Könnt ihr mir eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, mit der ich auf alle 3 bildschirme gleichzeitig zocken kann?
Preis 200€

HKC 24A6 24 Zoll Full HD 1920x1080 Frameless LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Was sagt ihr zu diesen Monitor? Möchte davon 3 Stück kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. März 2018)

Häng eine Null an dein Budget und wir können dir geeignete Hardware empfehlen. In den Preisregionen brauchst du wirklich nicht an ein Triple-Setup denken.


----------



## Mane_G (6. März 2018)

Hab schon ein paar sachen zusammengesucht, und komm auch ca. 700€


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. März 2018)

Also als Grafikkarte vielleicht ne gebrauchte 970, da ist man momentan ja bereits bei 200€ ca.
Dann als Monitore 3x HD Ready damit die Grafikkarte das auch packt


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. März 2018)

Mane_G schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen ultrawide monitor. Gefällt mir nicht
> Außerdem möchte ich auch zum zocken alle 3 bildschirme für das spiel nutzen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, mit der ich auf alle 3 bildschirme gleichzeitig zocken kann?
> ...



Und was sollen wir zu dem Monitor sagen? unbekannte Marke mit nem nett designten 24 Zöller in Full HD.
Bevor du dir sowas kaufst um zu zocken, nimm lieber einen sinnvollen "Gaming"- Monitor mit 144Hz und investier das restliche Geld in ne Grafikkarte die auch was zum zocken taugt


----------



## HisN (6. März 2018)

Eventuell sind seine drei "verschiedenen" Monitore ja schon FHD.
Dann wäre es nur ein Optik-Update  Mehr Auflösung als FHD scheint ja nicht gefragt zu sein.


----------



## Mane_G (7. März 2018)

hab mich jetzt zu diesen monitor entschieden: BenQ GW2406Z 60,45 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

und ich habe momentan einen monitor er fhd hat.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (7. März 2018)

Mane_G schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt zu diesen monitor entschieden: BenQ GW2406Z 60,45 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> und ich habe momentan einen monitor er fhd hat.



Ganz nett, setze ich auch bei vielen Kunden als Office Monitor ein. Aber hast du dir jetzt 3 Stück davon bestellt? 
Falls ja, würde ich dir dennoch empfehlen eine gebrauchte z.B. Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Xtreme Gaming zu kaufen, die über 3 DP verfügt wo du die Monitore direkt anschließen kannst statt die 200€ in einen Splitter zu stecken.


----------



## Schleifer (8. März 2018)

Ich nutze hier im Büro zwei 27 Zöller von HP. Die gibt's auch in 24 Zoll.
Die "Entspiegelung", ist mehr als schlecht und verdient den Namen nicht. Auf der anderen Seite leuchten die Farben dadurch umso mehr, was schon schick aussieht. Möchte sie nicht mehr missen.

HP  27es T3M86AA 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
HP 24es T3M78AA 60,96 cm Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

EDIT: 1.000ster Post


----------



## Mane_G (9. März 2018)

@1and1
Ich habe die monitore noch nicht bestellt, und ich möchte keinen splitter einbauen.
Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Xtreme Gaming hört sich intressant an, da der Monitor ( BenQ GW2406Z 60,45 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ) auch über Dp verfügt.

@Schleifer
Die Monitore haben aber keine Wandmontage. Ich möchte diese auf einer Halterung befestigen.

@HisN
Ein Monitor hat FHD, die anderen weniger. Möchte aber von allen 3 die gleichen haben.


----------



## Schleifer (9. März 2018)

damn, true story. Hab ich nicht dran gedacht, sorry.


----------



## Brillo17 (10. März 2018)

Meiner Meinung sind Curved Monitore nicht für Office, habe immer den Eindruck gehabt die Fenster wären schief.
Aber für DVD gucken einfach super.


----------



## Mane_G (10. März 2018)

@Schleicher
Kein ding 

@Brillo17
Dvd schauen werde ich nicht. Jedoch spiele spielen.


----------



## Venom89 (11. März 2018)

Um welche Spiele geht es denn?


----------



## Mane_G (11. März 2018)

@Venom
Hauptsächlich Simulatoren und GTA V


----------

